# unroot problem



## hermnagenda

I rooted my device a couple of weeks. But after phone reset seem to have lost root. Root app "supersu" is displayed in my app icons in home screen. Tried to uninstall app but unsuccessful. Any ideas? 
Phone; huawei ascend g300 
Android version 2.3.6


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Try to restore the device once again.


----------



## hermnagenda

You mean re-rooting the phone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

No. Reset the entire phone again.


----------



## hermnagenda

Thx done that this morning. Supersu intact. Tried >settings >full unroot but keeps uninstalling please wait without end.


----------



## Basementgeek

Rooting is always dangerous, you could have a new pricy door stop. I bet most warranties are voided if you attempt to root.

BG


----------



## hermnagenda

Any solutions people?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

If the phone is working why not just hide the icon to the software?


----------



## hermnagenda

I am failing to install downloaded apps via aptoide. Wonder why?


----------



## hermnagenda

*unrooting android v2.3.6*

What is the best app to download to execute this?
HUAWEI ascend g300


----------



## joeten

Please do not make multiple threads on the same issue threads merged.
A google search will bring you some ideas https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=u...lla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Not sure what you are trying to execute.


----------



## joeten

Sounds like they want to restore the original stock rom that came with the phone I would have thought your reset advice would have done just that


----------

